
Show HN: MathML using custom-elements – works across all browsers - shihn
https://github.com/pshihn/math-ml
======
shihn
Here's demo using some complex equations: [https://pshihn.github.io/math-
ml/examples/torture.html](https://pshihn.github.io/math-
ml/examples/torture.html)

